# Very Hurt



## secrethurt (Oct 23, 2012)

I wrote my story and where it went? I don't know.

to keep it short/simple.. 

I've been separated from my husband for a few years and living in different states. We we both seeing different people last year. He broke up with his girlfriend the middle of 2011. A month later I receive a text stating he had to tell me something - my heart sank - his ex girlfriend was expecting. I moved back to try and save our marriage and to support and help him with his newborn. I wanted things to be the way they use to be. His ex-girlfriend was texting at all different times of the day and he would ALWAYS answer back. When I brought it up he would say "she is my child's mother". 6 weeks of being home and he drops the news of not being in-love with me. I was devastated as I wanted nothing more then to be a family. He treats me like no guy has ever done. Shortly after they are back together. We don't have children and it breaks me heart. SHE has the family and MY husband

we are working on getting a divorce


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh jeezus.

Nobody deserves this.

Sorry. That is all so messed up. So wrong.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Why were you separated in the first place?


----------



## secrethurt (Oct 23, 2012)

He didnt want to be committed so we have been off and on and now finally off


----------

